# Trout Fishing Near Troy?



## wooten1027 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am going to be in troy ohio this week and i was curious if there were any good places to fish for trout? I'm not wanting to go no more than 30 mins or so outside of troy


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

google search or perform a search on here for the mad river. its approx 30 minutes east of troy.


----------

